

New BMW i8 gets 94mpg - visually makes Iron Man's Audi look like a Honda - JacobIrwin
http://www.bmw-i-usa.com/en_us/bmw-i8/

======
Havoc
Whenever I see a stunning car labeled "concept car" I die a little bit inside,
because I know they never end up looking like that when they hit production &
thus I can never own one like that.

------
jqueryin
I actually purchased a domain in ode to this car. Wow, I'm a huge nerd.

<http://thetroncar.com>

 _(domain forwarding to the same page in the ops post)_

------
smcdow
Sorry, but real BMWs have only two wheels.
<http://www.bmwmotorcycles.com/us/en/index.html>

